# Könnt ihr mal mein Spiel testen (Rollenspiel)!



## Reality (13. Jun 2005)

Hi,
das ist mein Jahresprojekt. Ich weiß, das Spiel ist eigentlich absolut beschissen, aber die Lehrer werden sich bestimmt damit zufrieden geben.

Was ich von euch wissen will ist, wie es bei euch läuft und was für ein System ihr habt.

Nach dem ihr die ersten Fragen beantwortet habt, müsst ihr nach rechts.
Sprechen tut ihr mit Enter und das Gespräch Beenden mit ESC.

http://mitglied.lycos.de/masterchan/Quizmaster.zip

Achja: Vorraussetzung: Java 1.5

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## DP (13. Jun 2005)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achja: Vorraussetzung: Java 1.5



geht nicht... screenshots?


----------



## Reality (13. Jun 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=19105


----------



## DP (13. Jun 2005)

rollenspiel oder textadventure?


----------



## Reality (13. Jun 2005)

Du spielst diese Figur, also bist du in einer Rolle und das in einem Spiel => Rollenspiel.


----------



## Roar (13. Jun 2005)

jor ganz schön dämlich 
vor allem schrieb ma ne anleitung. ich hab dem grünen typen alle fragen beantwortet. und dann? wenn ich mich bewege kommt wieder "mit raten kommst du nich weit"  bin ich nur zu doof dazu?


----------



## DP (13. Jun 2005)

aha. ist im textadventure zwar auch nicht anders, aber egal. viel erfolg.


----------



## DP (13. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jor ganz schön dämlich
> vor allem schrieb ma ne anleitung. ich hab dem grünen typen alle fragen beantwortet. und dann? wenn ich mich bewege kommt wieder "mit raten kommst du nich weit"  bin ich nur zu doof dazu?



du kannst dem robot bei yellow.de auch ohne ende fragen stellen - kommst auch nicht weiter... nur bei "unanständigen" fragen zieht die zicke ab


----------



## Reality (13. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jor ganz schön dämlich


 :lol: 


> vor allem schrieb ma ne anleitung. ich hab dem grünen typen alle fragen beantwortet. und dann? wenn ich mich bewege kommt wieder "mit raten kommst du nich weit"  bin ich nur zu doof dazu?


Also du sprichst ihn mit Enter an. Dann sagt er dir."Jetzt geht`s mit der 1. von drei Fragen los..." Dann drückst du nochmal Enter. Dann stellt er dir eine Frage und du wählst die Richtige mit der Taste 1, 2, oder 3 aus. Wenn du die falsche drückst, kommt die von dir erwähnte Fehlermeldung.

edit:
@roar: System? Lief es flüssig?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Roar (13. Jun 2005)

joar flüssig shcon hm nur das springen geht nicht wirklich...
ne ich hab alle 3 richtig beantwortet ("du bist cool"). wenn ich mich dann bewege oder enter drücke kommt die meldung wieder. wo muss ich dann hin? oder wars das schon?? 

ach jetz geht das springen schon besser *g
System? sollte eigentlich gut genug sein für sowas


----------



## Reality (13. Jun 2005)

Danach drückst du ESC. Du läufst dann weiter nach rechts bis dir der nächste Prüfer entgegen kommt.

LG
Reality


----------



## Roar (13. Jun 2005)

ahh  geht doch, jo lustig  wär vielleicht noch shöner wen nsich der hintergrund mitbewegt.
und wenn ich am ende bin kann ich trotzdem über die linie da gehen *grübl*


----------



## Reality (14. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ahh  geht doch, jo lustig  wär vielleicht noch shöner wen nsich der hintergrund mitbewegt.


Sprich mal, nach dem du mit der jeweiligen Prüfung fertig bist, die Prüfer noch einmal an. Besonders den letzten Prüfer der dir dann etwas über Supernova sagt. 



> und wenn ich am ende bin kann ich trotzdem über die linie da gehen *grübl*


Drückst du vielleicht mehrmals die Pfeiltaste nach rechts? Ist ein Bug, den ich ignoriert habe.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Roar (14. Jun 2005)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehe



> > und wenn ich am ende bin kann ich trotzdem über die linie da gehen *grübl*
> 
> 
> Drückst du vielleicht mehrmals die Pfeiltaste nach rechts? Ist ein Bug, den ich ignoriert habe.



jo 

was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist, dass das gehen laggt, wenn ein fenster mit text da angezeigt wird.


----------



## DP (14. Jun 2005)

bischen bunt das ganze?


----------



## Reality (14. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist, dass das gehen laggt, wenn ein fenster mit text da angezeigt wird.


Hängt wohl mit den Alphakanälen zusammen die Systemleistung saugen. Bei mir ist das auch so.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (14. Jun 2005)

Kann's gar nicht erst runterladen:



> Sie versuchen, auf eine Datei zuzugreifen, die auf einer privaten Mitgliederseite auf Tripod kostenlos gehostet wird:
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/masterchan/Quizmaster.zip
> 
> Um auf diese Datei zuzugreifen, müssen Sie in den Account über die Startseite der Mitgliderseite einsteigen:
> ...



Und aus die Maus.

Mach doch 'ne Webstart-Applikation draus...


----------



## Reality (14. Jun 2005)

Hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass ich eine kleine HP gemacht habe:

www.project-quizmaster.de.vu

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

